# Της ώρας (on a menu chart = κατάλογος)



## larshgf

I have seen this as a "group-header" on a menu chart. Like this….

*Της ώρες*
Σουβλάκι
Μπριζόλα μοσχαρίσια
Μπριζόλα χοιρινί
Μπιφτέκι
Παϊδακια (το κιλό)

How would you translate "Της ώρας" to English?
It seems to be genitive - is it part of a larger, implied sentence?

Best Regards
Lars


----------



## Acestor

Literally it means "of the hour", but it is used to describe dishes "cooked to order", i.e. cooked only after the order has been placed.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you Acestor.
So you can say it means "dishes of the hour" (= dishes we are preparing the very hour they are ordered).


----------



## Acestor

Knowing what "dishes of the day" means, I think "dishes of the hour" might be misunderstood. It could mean, for example, "the specials we cook between nine and ten".


----------



## dmtrs

We might also stress that "Της ώρας" is never used for dishes like starters or fried potatoes or an omelette etc. that are prepared when ordered. It is used only for dishes that are normally grilled (even if they're not, and a pan or something else is used instead) and most of the time refers to meat, fish or seafood (e.g. grilled octopus) dishes -in that particular order, I'd say. You won't find grilled vegetables under that category.


----------



## Acestor

Good point, Dmtrs!


----------



## velisarius

Yes, I find it's normally charcoal-grilled meat/fish, as opposed to spit-roasted, baked, or stewed dishes that have been prepared beforehand and only have to be reheated and served up (_μαγειρευτά_). Some eating places offer both, while others specialise in the meat that is charcoal-grilled while you wait.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor is right the English translation is "Cooked to order". We don't often make the distinction on menus however. You might rarely even see it in French: "A la minute" - even quicker, in theory!

Charcoal grilled is the equivalent of -"Στα κάρβουνα" though British tourists are bit baffled to see it rendered as 'On the coals'.

Completely outside British experience is the menu term "Λαδερά" i.e. 'Cooked in Oil'. Though I'm still not completely sure what that includes!


----------



## dmtrs

"Λαδερά" category contains vegetable or legumes dishes (eggplants, sweet peas, okras, green beans etc. / beans, lentils, chickpeas etc.) traditionally cooked in a casserole, mainly with (usually) light tomato sauce and plenty of oil; under that category also fall dishes of the same sort cooked in a pan in the oven (stuffed tomatoes or peppers, eggplants, beans [if you get the chance try 'giant beans'!] etc.). "Λαδερά" cannot contain meat in any form -if a restaurant or taverna serves stuffed tomatoes with rinsed meat apart from rice, the dish is usually listed elsewhere on the menu.
I believe that these had been the main traditional everyday dishes of Greek homes for ages, before the menu became more 'international' and eclectic (with the addition of pasta for example); they were/are the obvious choice in periods of fasting.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks dmtrs - I'm getting hungry now! Most of those dishes are familiar, particularly the γίγαντες - the giant beans. Unfortunately even in small, relatively Greek tourist areas they are often tinned - though σπιτικοί can be found. Remarkably small cans of Greek brand ντολμαδάκια and γίγαντες are often available in large British supermarkets.


----------

